# Carlisle, Pa squats



## David Fertig (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are some of my Carlisle, Pa bottles.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 13, 2011)

q


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 13, 2011)

q


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 13, 2011)

q


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 13, 2011)

q


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 13, 2011)

The A.K. Zeigler, the Dyottville Brandt (the squatter one), and the Barnitz are the tough ones.

 I'm always looking for Carlisle and Harrisburg bottles.

 Dave


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Feb 13, 2011)

great collection dude, i have a few myself but you do have them as well. Do you have any chambersburg squats?


----------



## digger don (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice soda's Dave I really like the Brandt's .I have some of his bottles also. I'm not positive but I believe George W Brandt was in business with a guy named Smedley in Columbia Pa. at or around the same time as the Brandt bottles you have were made. Then after the Smedley & Brandt business closed. He was in business by himself. Judging by the smooth base bottles I have. Pretty interesting I think. Check out the pics . What do you think?


----------



## digger don (Feb 14, 2011)

1st pic   Pontiled Smedley & Brandt


----------



## digger don (Feb 14, 2011)

2nd pic   Smooth base Geo W. Brandt


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 14, 2011)

Don,

 I have not done much checking about the connection.  I have been told that the Smedley & Brandt is from Columbia and not Carlisle.  G.W.Brandt and Geo.W. Brandt - probably the same.  Possibly father/son?  Should be records somewhere, just need the time to find them.

 Dave


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 14, 2011)

They certainly look similar.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 14, 2011)

The one on the left is the Smedley.  The other two are just Brandts.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 14, 2011)

Same layer in the same pit.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 14, 2011)

bottoms


----------



## hbgpabottles (Feb 14, 2011)

Dave,

 You've been a  very busy beaver...nice!


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2011)

Great bottles, Dave. I love the variety of the Zeigler bottles, and of course, anything in green with a rectangular slug is always cool. Being a PA guy myself, I always enjoy seeing the early sodas and beers from our smaller cities like Carlisle, Harrisburg and Lancaster. I'm glad Lewistown at least had two, but I'm always hoping to turn up a new one. We had at least three bottlers in the 1860-1885 period that no bottles have been found from (yet).  ~Jim


----------



## PA Will (Nov 18, 2011)

Great bottles Dave!
 As a beginning collector of Carlisle bottles this is a treat to see!  Did you dig all of those?


----------



## hbgpabottles (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave when are we going to see some of your Harrisburg stuf....hmmmm?


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 18, 2012)

great looking blob sodas


----------



## PA Will (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Digger Don 
 I did a little "diggin" at the Cumberland Co Historical society and a curator there turned up some info proving it is the same GW Brandt from Carlisle who was in business in Columbia with Smedley. They also made rakes. My dad actually took down the Brandts log house back in the early 70's and built his work shop out of it. Brandtsville is on the Yellow Breeches creek near Williams Grove Speedway.  

 I'm currently working on cataloging my collection n going to cross ref it against 3 other killer Carlisle collections to get a list of know variants. 

 So many bottles. So little space : )


----------



## PASodas (Jan 21, 2012)

The GWBrandt from Carlisle also shows a strong resemblence to the slugplated CPfahler of York in shape, color, era and there is a Dyottville porter as well.  They obviously used the same glasshouse though I think there may be some family ties.  I found an early census from York where a 70 yr old Brandt female was living in the same household as a mid-40s Christian Pfahler and wife/kids if my memory is correct.  I think the Pfahler residence was in Dillsburg (N York Co) and Brandtsville lies between Dillsburg and Carlisle.  Though I haven't heard confirmation whether the "C" in Pfahler refers to Christian, his brother Charles, or his wife Catherine.  I'm typing from memory here so don't quote me on the specifics.

 Here's a blue-green version of the slugplated Pfahler though I've seen it more often in the emerald green:


----------



## PA Will (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool. Dillsburg has a nice tavern being restored there. Dave mentioned that the pits may be under the st tho : (
 I think Dave & I both know the guy who is the driving force of the restoration. I bet he would know of any bottles found on the grounds.


----------



## digger don (Feb 16, 2012)

Just noticed this post. I thought Brandt had both business at the same time. Thanks for the info Pa Will .


----------



## bjsbottle (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a clear 6oz Soda water bottle Harrisburg, Pa on the bottom PAT DES on the bottom 70281


----------

